# Rider burnt my seat with a cigarette



## ItIsMe (Jul 25, 2016)

UPDATE: I told uber that it was logical for me to choose the option of $250 and they got back to me with an answer telling me that the rider denied this took place and thus, they'll be unable to give me the $250..... Now what do I do?

So I picked up 3 men from LAX and drove them to downtown LA. On our way, they lit cigarettes without asking and I politely asked them to throw it out. Two of them did, and I asked the other one to throw it out once more and so he did - I thought he did. After dropping them off (I have a tendency to look around the inner of my vehicle after each drop off) I noticed the guy whom I had to ask twice hadn't actually threw out the cigarette but pushed his cigarette with the lit tip into my back mid-seat.

I told Uber about it and sent them multiple pictures; they told me to go get estimates, and so I did. I got an official estimate from a shop that can repair my car seat as well as another estimate from a car wash to shampoo the interior and get the disgusting cigarette smell out. I sent Uber the estimates.

Their reply basically said that I have two options, they can cover up to $250 (the total would cost me $791) or their insurance company James River could cover it with an included $1000 deductible...in which case, since my total amount exceeds $250 but isn't more than $1000, I would initially have to pay for this out of pocket.

I don't understand...so if a rider damages my vehicle, is it not the rider who is supposed to pay for my damages out of pocket? Or his insurance? Or Uber's rider insurance? Why is this on me? Does this situation not create the perfect scenerio for terrible customers to damage their drivers' vehicle and get away with it?

Please give me advice, answers, and whatever else possible which will help me.

P.S. I am a full time college student and I drive uber part time to avoid taking out college loans.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Only thing I can say is ....Welcome to the world of Driving for Pay.......you have just been Ubered....in other words you are one matter how you look at it.........bend over and smile


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

ItIsMe said:


> So I picked up 3 men from LAX and drove them to downtown LA. On our way, they lit cigarettes without asking and I politely asked them to throw it out. Two of them did, and I asked the other one to throw it out once more and so he did - I thought he did. After dropping them off (I have a tendency to look around the inner of my vehicle after each drop off) I noticed the guy whom I had to ask twice hadn't actually threw out the cigarette but pushed his cigarette with the lit tip into my back mid-seat.
> 
> I told Uber about it and sent them multiple pictures; they told me to go get estimates, and so I did. I got an official estimate from a shop that can repair my car seat as well as another estimate from a car wash to shampoo the interior and get the disgusting cigarette smell out. I sent Uber the estimates.
> 
> ...


Sue Uber. You have every right to sue the account holder for what he or any of his guests did to your car. Uber will "cooperate" with your lawsuit by refusing to tell you who the account holder is. When you sign up for Uber, you become a graduate of the university named Screw U. You won't get anywhere with begging Uber to be reasonable, but they will clearly lose in small claims court. Their wins in court are few and far between and always involve settlements. They are unfair and will lose.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

shiftydrake said:


> Only thing I can say is ....Welcome to the world of Driving for Pay.......you have just been Ubered....in other words you are f***ed one matter how you look at it.........bend over and smile


Sometimes ,it is better to just let them smoke.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Oh, and you don't ask smokers to stop. You end the ride and eject them. Because you didn't, they attacked your car.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Oh, and you don't ask smokers to stop. You end the ride and eject them. Because you didn't, they attacked your car.


I light up with them.
Especially if it's a long ride.

If someone burnt my seat on purpose,it would be tempting to do the same to their Hyde.

That's just criminal and cowardly disrespect .( what's next? Cut your tires because you drove slow ?)

I'm sure you're not the first this clown has victimized.

That guy is just a small time sociopath.
Put one out between his eyes.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Uber states somewhere that it will charge the customer up to a two-hundred or two hundred fifty dollar cleaning fee. It advertises a one-thousand dollar deductible for "physical damage" to the vehicle if you carry a "collision" policy on your vehicle.

The best that you could do is sue in Small Claims. You could send some Discovery to Uber which may or may not compel it to disclose the identity of the customer(s). Assuming that you could actually serve these people, you might get something in court, but you would have to spend all sorts of time and effort to do it.

This is one reason that you do give the passengers a once-over when they board. You do look in the mirror from time-to-time, as well. This will allow you to see the cigarets come out and nip that one in the bud.

For the future:

Put a *NO SMOKING* sign in your car.

If they light up, pull the car to a safe place, announce that the ride is over, evict smoker from the car.

Mind you, this is coming from someone who has no sympathy for the Anti-Tobacco movement.

I do not allow smoking in my car because people do not like it, these days. I am not in business to make a political statement, I am in business to separate people from their money. I want to see to it that the customer returns, so I will do what is reasonable to make the customer happy. If he is happier not smelling smoke than smelling it, I will oblige him.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> Sometimes ,it is better to just let them smoke.





tohunt4me said:


> I light up with them.
> Especially if it's a long ride.
> 
> If someone burnt my seat on purpose,it would be tempting to do the same to their Hyde.
> ...


Uber cars are all supposed to be non-smoking. You cannot, CANNOT get that smell out and it bothers people's allergies.


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

Crazy! ISH! Disgusted and frightened by the level of B.S. drivers are subjected to. Smh


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ms.Doe said:


> Crazy! ISH! Disgusted and frightened by the level of B.S. drivers are subjected to. Smh


For PENNIES !


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> For PENNIES !


Exactly! I only turn app on at 2.0 surge or before leaving home to run errands. Let Uber pax pay for my gas.

Pay out only $128 this week for 12 trips.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ms.Doe said:


> Exactly! I only turn app on at 2.0 surge or before leaving home to run errands. Let Uber pax pay for my gas.
> 
> Pay out only $128 this week for 12 trips.


I'm still trying to make a living off of this .
No surge for months where I work.
Thousands of new " part time" drivers who only come out for the most lucrative hours.

I do 12 hour shifts.
Make Uber " reliable & dependable".
I make Uber AVAILABLE 24/7.
( I do this,NOT Uber,NOT commercials)

What do I get ?
A worn car,without compensation to replace it

UNSUSTAINABLE.

UBER IS UNSUSTAINABLE


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

I am having my vehicle detailed inside and out and will be using it for my personal pleasure and enjoyment. No more Uber for me.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

This is what I should be doing.

HAUNTED HISTORY TOURS from my comfortable seat on a horse & buggy rig in the quarter .

No UBER CUT.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I am in business to separate people from their money


, slowly


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

Why can't you just ask them to roll the window down. The smell leaves in 5-10 mins. Airing out your car is a thing. Like an old thing. That still works.


----------



## m1a1mg (Oct 22, 2015)

Cigarette smoke does not just disappear by rolling the windows down. Nobody smokes in my car and if I'm a pax and you pull up in a stank ass smoker's car, I cancel.


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

m1a1mg said:


> Cigarette smoke does not just disappear by rolling the windows down. Nobody smokes in my car and if I'm a pax and you pull up in a stank ass smoker's car, I cancel.


Yeah it disappears; it's science.

Ask them to roll the window down and they hold their hand out the window. They're normally courteous and leave good ti......oh wait , not for you guys


----------



## m1a1mg (Oct 22, 2015)

Maybe if you smoke, your senses are diminished. I've had people say something if a heavy smoker was in the car before them. It's a nasty, stupid habit. Don't try to share it with me. Or any of my other pax.


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

Chicks that smoke are hot though.


----------



## m1a1mg (Oct 22, 2015)

Chicks that are smoking hot maybe. I'm not into kissing ashtrays.


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

m1a1mg said:


> Chicks that are smoking hot maybe. I'm not into kissing ashtrays.


Wait.... You kiss 'em?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

call a junkyard (I mean automotive recycling establishment) and see how much a seat bottom is.

It might be less than $250


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

If I recall correctly, one of the CSR's on here said it's Uber's policy to pay (and charge pax) a cleaning fee BUT will not charge a damage fee unless the pax agrees to pay it. SO basically you are screwed, if they won't charge the fee to the pax, you have to do a small claims suit for it (you did opt out of binding arbitration right?)


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

If I could find the passenger after the dropoff and discovered it right away, I'd probably call the police and have him charged with vandalism. 

I allow vaping but have never had anyone light a cigarette or joint in my car. Most of the Northeast has been non-smoking longer than most pax have been alive so it's something people know they can't do. If they did I want to see the cigarette extinguished and see it go out the window before we continue.


----------



## MaximusMurkimus (Jun 2, 2016)

Next time, invest in seat covers.

I throw mine in the wash every few weeks and they come out good as new. I'm surprised how many Uber drivers don't put any seat covers in their cars.


----------



## North End Eric (Sep 12, 2015)

If you're going to use your personal vehicle as a taxi you're going to get a-holes that treat it like a taxi.


----------



## ctb (Jul 1, 2016)

ItIsMe said:


> So I picked up 3 men from LAX and drove them to downtown LA. On our way, they lit cigarettes without asking and I politely asked them to throw it out. Two of them did, and I asked the other one to throw it out once more and so he did - I thought he did. After dropping them off (I have a tendency to look around the inner of my vehicle after each drop off) I noticed the guy whom I had to ask twice hadn't actually threw out the cigarette but pushed his cigarette with the lit tip into my back mid-seat.
> 
> I told Uber about it and sent them multiple pictures; they told me to go get estimates, and so I did. I got an official estimate from a shop that can repair my car seat as well as another estimate from a car wash to shampoo the interior and get the disgusting cigarette smell out. I sent Uber the estimates.
> 
> ...


i would have whipped his azz


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

ItIsMe said:


> So I picked up 3 men from LAX and drove them to downtown LA. On our way, they lit cigarettes without asking and I politely asked them to throw it out. Two of them did, and I asked the other one to throw it out once more and so he did - I thought he did. After dropping them off (I have a tendency to look around the inner of my vehicle after each drop off) I noticed the guy whom I had to ask twice hadn't actually threw out the cigarette but pushed his cigarette with the lit tip into my back mid-seat.
> 
> I told Uber about it and sent them multiple pictures; they told me to go get estimates, and so I did. I got an official estimate from a shop that can repair my car seat as well as another estimate from a car wash to shampoo the interior and get the disgusting cigarette smell out. I sent Uber the estimates.
> 
> ...


Wow, in my many years of being in the taxi/limo biz, etc., this has never happened to me. You were very unlucky.

You can sue in small claims, I guess, but I'd take the $250 and fine someone that can repair it cheaper. This is one reason why I lease
a commercial vehicle for UberSUV, it's not my car.


----------



## ItIsMe (Jul 25, 2016)

UPDATE: I told uber that it was logical for me to choose the option of $250 and they got back to me with an answer telling me that the rider denied this took place and thus, they'll be unable to give me the $250..... Now what do I do?


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Uber always has your back. LOL.

Ask for a supervisor. Wear them down. Make them charge this asshole.


----------



## rman954 (May 31, 2016)

ItIsMe said:


> UPDATE: I told uber that it was logical for me to choose the option of $250 and they got back to me with an answer telling me that the rider denied this took place and thus, they'll be unable to give me the $250..... Now what do I do?


Sue the pax for damages. He damaged your personal property.


----------



## NASCAR1991 (Mar 26, 2016)

Take250 and dont trip. Who cares about those seats


----------



## SomeDrivingGuy (May 10, 2016)

What a dick.


----------



## U for Uber (Jun 28, 2016)

I see a lot of complainers and tight a$$es on here.

"Whaaaa don't smoke in my car, its.. its..  its my property "

If you, and along with the other people who had similar cases like this, didn't make a fuss about it, you wouldn't have made this post and wouldn't be in this predicament.

What's next? Someone brings in a bottle of water and you assume its vodka and they spill it on your seats/floor? Without you knowing, just like the other dude not throwing out the cigarette, right? Looking forward to your next post about it lol.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

NASCAR1991 said:


> Take250 and dont trip. Who cares about those seats


He can't. Rider refused.

Someone at one point or another in here posted an excellent letter that can be used to compel Uber to provide you with the name and address of a rider in order to pursue legal action. At this point, you're entitled to take this to small claims. If you know where he lives, that would help.

For sure, file a police report.


----------



## NASCAR1991 (Mar 26, 2016)

JimS said:


> He can't. Rider refused.
> 
> Someone at one point or another in here posted an excellent letter that can be used to compel Uber to provide you with the name and address of a rider in order to pursue legal action. At this point, you're entitled to take this to small claims. If you know where he lives, that would help.
> 
> For sure, file a police report.


Well rider refuses is a bs excuse.
When someone in a car hits ur car and takes off..but you get their plates and find out who they are....call their insurance..and their insurance will tell you "we called our guy and he said he didn't hit anyone good buy". That doesn't work like that there will be an investigation to further extend. Same goes for uber you need to demand to them to take auction and not just let it go at "pax refused the claim"


----------



## John Campbell (May 21, 2016)

Another reason to get a dash cam that videos the interior.


----------



## 75drive (Jul 6, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Uber cars are all supposed to be non-smoking. You cannot, CANNOT get that smell out and it bothers people's allergies.


Ozium will get rid of the smell! I smoke in my car and NOT once in 2000 rides had anyone ever said my car smells like smoke amd many have commented your car smells so fresh!


----------



## SomeDrivingGuy (May 10, 2016)

Sit something by yourcabin air filter, maybe spray some air Freshener into it. I usually keep one of those small trees mounted on my vents for the front defroster. Somehow it keeps the entire car fresh.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Uber cars are all supposed to be non-smoking. You cannot, CANNOT get that smell out and it bothers people's allergies.





The Mollusk said:


> Yeah it disappears; it's science.


I pulled up at a pickup and one of the pax had some kind of smoking pipe. I assumed it was a vape pipe. I'd arrived before at pickups where pax had been vaping immediately before getting into the car, and they neither stank nor stank the car up, so I let this guy get in with his pipe.

I immediately smelled the vape smell on these guys but assumed that the smell would go if I rolled the windows down. They were in the car four minutes; it was a very short bar hop ride. Two months later, when I got rid of the car, the car interior still smelled of that pipe. The smell just would not go.

Curbside cigarette smokers were always ride denied / instant cancel + drive off; now the same goes for all vapers too. I don't know enough about vaping or pipes to know which pax are going to stink an which are not and, as I say, that vape smell was impossible to remove from the vehicle.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

Question: Did tou pick guy up from his house or drop him at his house? Brick through his window outta take care of it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

elelegido said:


> , slowly


He performs the separation for Uber.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The Mollusk said:


> Yeah it disappears; it's science.
> 
> Ask them to roll the window down and they hold their hand out the window. They're normally courteous and leave good ti......oh wait , not for you guys


OZIUM.

It kills germs too !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ItIsMe said:


> UPDATE: I told uber that it was logical for me to choose the option of $250 and they got back to me with an answer telling me that the rider denied this took place and thus, they'll be unable to give me the $250..... Now what do I do?


Find a guy that does upholstery repair,patch it.

Buy a seat COver.

Buy bottom back seat from salvage.
Do not install untill car is retired from Uber.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Sue Uber. You won't get anywhere with begging Uber to be reasonable, but they will clearly lose in small claims court. Their wins in court are few and far between and always involve settlements. They are unfair and will lose.


and how exactly will he win without PROOF?
you think judges are clowns to believe what he says, without asking for proof?
or do you think judges are as stoooopid as the average uber driver?!?!?

ps: I don't doubt the authenticity of his story. I just know without proof, not just will be lose, but also could be required to cover Uber's legal fees.

SOLUTION: a goddam dashcam.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

ItIsMe said:


> UPDATE: I told uber that it was logical for me to choose the option of $250 and they got back to me with an answer telling me that the rider denied this took place and thus, they'll be unable to give me the $250..... Now what do I do?


suck it up, and buy a dual lens dashcam (and automotive LED interior lights), so that it doesn't happen again. only with solid proof will you win in Court, perhaps up to triple damages.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SomeDrivingGuy said:


> Sit something by yourcabin air filter, maybe spray some air Freshener into it. I usually keep one of those small trees mounted on my vents for the front defroster. Somehow it keeps the entire car fresh.


I buy the trees by the 6 pack at Wal Mart.
New one every 3-5 days.
Old one goes under seat.
Ozium.
Car gets soaked in Ozium overnight,EVERY night.( Ozium kills germs)
Fabreeze 1/2 gallon refill,[email protected] Wal Mart.
Renuzit new car scent vent liquid air freshener.
Open windows between rides.
Smokers can smoke,with air-conditioning off,and windows down.
Car is aired out,windows down,then a.c. full blast with Windows down.
Then fabreeze,then windows up.


----------



## U for Uber (Jun 28, 2016)

I always shake my head when I see nice luxury cars doing U / L. Like a recent Mercedes, Audi, BMW. Just to " help pay it off" and have the interior ruined with chemicals from febreeze, Ozium, dirty pax and now the occasional cigarette blunt pressed against your seats.

But since everyone is giving their 2 cents of cleaning advice on a thread where a dude is asking for legal advice, I use lemon-scented Lysol wipes.


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I do not allow smoking in my car because people do not like it, these days. I am not in business to make a political statement, I am in business to separate people from their money. I want to see to it that the customer returns, so I will do what is reasonable to make the customer happy. If he is happier not smelling smoke than smelling it, I will oblige him.


100% AGREED!!!

Don't forget Uber/Lyft have a no smoking policy for both riders and drivers. Because it's people don't like to ride in cars that smell like smoke it turns them off. Also you don't want to have a passenger complain to Uber/Lyft that your car smells like smoke, they will both deactivate you as they investigate.


----------



## Bad uber pro (May 16, 2016)

ItIsMe said:


> UPDATE: I told uber that it was logical for me to choose the option of $250 and they got back to me with an answer telling me that the rider denied this took place and thus, they'll be unable to give me the $250..... Now what do I do?
> 
> So I picked up 3 men from LAX and drove them to downtown LA. On our way, they lit cigarettes without asking and I politely asked them to throw it out. Two of them did, and I asked the other one to throw it out once more and so he did - I thought he did. After dropping them off (I have a tendency to look around the inner of my vehicle after each drop off) I noticed the guy whom I had to ask twice hadn't actually threw out the cigarette but pushed his cigarette with the lit tip into my back mid-seat.
> 
> ...


 I find it hard to believe that you noticed the burned seat right after they left the vehicle. .yet, you didn't notice after 1st ridee, sec until the 3rd person lit up his cigarette before you sad something. .. duuuude, were you spacing out or blind that you didn't realize it until you smelled it. Be more aware of what's going on inside your car and when you hear weird movement, look on your rear view mirror and identify it. With as much driving i have done.. haven't had a single person lit up a cigarette although, many have tried before


----------



## U for Uber (Jun 28, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I do not allow smoking in my car because people do not like it, these days. I am not in business to make a political statement, I am in business to separate people from their money. I want to see to it that the customer returns, so I will do what is reasonable to make the customer happy. If he is happier not smelling smoke than smelling it, I will oblige him.


What if you picked up some pax that smelled like complete shit? Some variables are out of your control... so I let the smokers lit up which increases tips which increases "separate people from their money"


----------



## Ubernic (Apr 24, 2016)

************ said:


> What if you picked up some pax that smelled like complete shit? Some variables are out of your control... so I let the smokers lit up which increases tips which increases "separate people from their money"


Letting one person smoke who might "possibly" tip, is not the way to get more tips. You are increasing the chances of getting no tips from several riders after that due to the smell, and low ratings. No, it is not worth it to let one person smoke just for the possibility of them tipping.


----------



## U for Uber (Jun 28, 2016)

Ubernic said:


> Letting one person smoke who might "possibly" tip, is not the way to get more tips. You are increasing the chances of getting no tips from several riders after that due to the smell, and low ratings. No, it is not worth it to let one person smoke just for the possibility of them tipping.


I thought we solved this earlier. Did you read the entire thread or just my comment? Science & febreeze removes the smell. And every time I've been in the car or Uber'd when someone is smoking, the window is always cracked! Hot boxing is another story.

And if my chances for the tip are 1% or 0.00000000001%. It's better than 0%... and some % of car damage and a high % of a 1 star.


----------



## Ubernic (Apr 24, 2016)

You still run the risk of not getting the entire smell out. You may not smell it anymore because your senses have adjusted to it, a new rider may smell it and that's just not worth it. Too much risk for me to let people smoke in my car.


----------



## Montgomery (Jan 7, 2015)

ItIsMe said:


> UPDATE: I told uber that it was logical for me to choose the option of $250 and they got back to me with an answer telling me that the rider denied this took place and thus, they'll be unable to give me the $250..... Now what do I do?
> 
> So I picked up 3 men from LAX and drove them to downtown LA. On our way, they lit cigarettes without asking and I politely asked them to throw it out. Two of them did, and I asked the other one to throw it out once more and so he did - I thought he did. After dropping them off (I have a tendency to look around the inner of my vehicle after each drop off) I noticed the guy whom I had to ask twice hadn't actually threw out the cigarette but pushed his cigarette with the lit tip into my back mid-seat.
> 
> ...


I think the best thing you can do is tell Uber you will go to the news media and be ready to follow through with that threat. I'm sure your local news have one of those like "channel X on your side" or something like that. They really don't want bad publicity. The way I see it at the very minimum Uber should charge the passenger the 250 bucks.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Slim Pete said:


> and how exactly will he win without PROOF?
> you think judges are clowns to believe what he says, without asking for proof?
> or do you think judges are as stoooopid as the average uber driver?!?!?


You don't need "proof" unless the this doofus shows up and denies it. Even if he does show up, the standard of proof is "preponderance of the evidence", which means its who the judge believes.


----------



## Uber ATL (Jun 13, 2014)

If the rider has their own car and insurance their insurance company would be responsible. Even if they are in another vehicle


----------



## canyon (Dec 22, 2015)

Tell them there is no smoking. What part of this do you people not get?


----------



## SandyD (May 8, 2016)

I picked up a group of young ladies, one of whom was vaping as I pulled up. I thought she put it away when they entered the car. But halfway there I smelled the powerful aroma of -- blueberries and vanilla. After the drop off I drove for several miles with all the windows down, before I could get rid of the smell. I figured I would just tell the next pax that the previous rider was carrying blueberry muffins. Better than tobacco, but still ....


----------



## One Star (Jun 29, 2016)

No smoking, no vaping!

The smell does not go away. It's disgusting and the people that think it goes away are usually smokers themselves and since they have a diminished sense of smell they are blissfully unaware of the acrid reek of stale nicotine.
I smoked for 25 years (have quit for over ten years now) and it's amazing how your sense of smell and taste returns.
Detailing shops have never been able to completely get rid of the smell imo as it gets right into the upholstery and the headliner of the vehicle. Even if you are a smoker yourself you should not be letting pax smoke in your car and if I get in your car and it stinks like nicotine (yes I can smell it over febreeze, ozium or anything else you think is masking it) it's an automatic one star rating, I don't care how good a driver or how personable you are.


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

I would stop the vehicle. Come outside. Open the passenger door. Tell the pax that they have something to see outside. Once they are out. Close the door. Get back into the car and drive away. no verbal exchange. simple.


----------



## Bad uber pro (May 16, 2016)

Th


************ said:


> I thought we solved this earlier. Did you read the entire thread or just my comment? Science & febreeze removes the smell. And every time I've been in the car or Uber'd when someone is smoking, the window is always cracked! Hot boxing is another story.
> 
> And if my chances for the tip are 1% or 0.00000000001%. It's better than 0%... and some % of car damage and a high % of a 1 star.


This guyyyy lol, I don't even think you live in our world... First, you disregarded what's this thread is all about which is "THIS IS ONE OF THE MANY PROBLEMS YOU FACE WHEN YOU LET PEOPLE SMOKE IN YOUR CAR"' not to mention the clean up that must be done after every trip and the smoke that goies into your vent system and sticks to your seats and carpet "MR. FEBREEZE". I am your driver and not your bartender, and Tipping should be related to the service you provided and not what people can make u do for couple of dollars. U can make more standing in the street corner letting people run over you like that. Non smoker can always tell that someone is smoking in your car. It's 2016, if u wanna kill yourself more power to you but don't kill me in the process. People now days will get away with whatever you let them get away with and avoid the consequences blaming you in the process since you allowed it to start with.
Last but not least, I know I make lot more tips than you because I keep my car clean and remain professional and funny at all times. Even smokers don't ask cause they look at how clean and good smelling my car is and they know there is noway I will allow smoking. For the very very few that ask and offer tips in return, they can save their tips for drivers that don't value their office space and probably smell worse than smoke. That's the only way they get tipped anyway


----------



## U for Uber (Jun 28, 2016)

Bad uber pro said:


> Th
> 
> This is guyyyy lol, I don't even think you live in our world... First, you disregarded what's this thread is all about which is "THIS IS ONE OF THE MANY PROBLEMS YOU FACE WHEN YOU LET PEOPLE SMOKE IN YOUR CAR"' not to mention the clean up that must be done after every trip and the smoke that goies into your vent system and sticks to your seats and carpet "MR. FEBREEZE". I am your driver and not your bartender, and Tipping should be related to the service you provided and not what people can make u do for couple of dollars. U can make more standing in the street corner letting people run over you like that. Non smoker can always tell that someone is smoking in your car. It's 2016, if u wanna kill yourself more power to you but don't kill me in the process. People now days will get away with whatever you let them get away with and avoid the consequences blaming you in the process since you allowed it to start with.
> Last but not least, I know I make lot more tips than you because I keep my car clean and remain professional and funny at all times. Even smokers don't ask cause they look at how clean and good smelling my car is and they know there is noway I will allow smoking. For the very very few that ask and offer tips in return, they can save their tips for drivers that don't value their office space and probably smell worse than smoke. That's the only way they get tipped anyway


I never offered febreeze to clean cars. Looks like another idiot failing to read the full thread and just my comments alone. Good job.

The probability of a smoker in your car is very miniscule, so when someone does ask, it's ok to be a human being and also be polite for once in your sh*tty life and let them light one. But noooo you're working for Uber! You're an entitled stuck-up badass that must stand up for yourself!

And watch what you say about bartenders and you probably also mean waitress too. It's a service and a lot of people think of those 2 as the same in regards of tipping for Uber.

And assuming is rude... you can't just assume you make more than me in tips or fares. How do you know my rating, trips completed, tips collected, my hourly net average?? You don't. You were just being rude and stupid (after reading your comment, that's not assumed.) Did you see what I said earlier? I assumed your life is sh*t... see how rude that can be? Just a pro tip in the future. You're welcome. I was just kidding, btw and didn't mean to sound harsh. I'm sure your life is awesome! Uber On!!


----------



## Bad uber pro (May 16, 2016)

************ said:


> I never offered febreeze to clean cars. Looks like another idiot failing to read the full thread and just my comments alone. Good job.
> 
> The probability of a smoker in your car is very miniscule, so when someone does ask, it's ok to be a human being and also be polite for once in your sh*tty life and let them light one. But noooo you're working for Uber! You're an entitled stuck-up badass that must stand up for yourself!
> 
> ...


I am trying to put some common


************ said:


> I never offered febreeze to clean cars. Looks like another idiot failing to read the full thread and just my comments alone. Good job.
> 
> The probability of a smoker in your car is very miniscule, so when someone does ask, it's ok to be a human being and also be polite for once in your sh*tty life and let them light one. But noooo you're working for Uber! You're an entitled stuck-up badass that must stand up for yourself!
> 
> ...


i am sorry, you didn't offer febreeze to clean cars. Mr. Lemon scented wipes and Mr. "Science and fabreeze remove all smells" unless there is someone else that has your same name claiming the above. 
To be clear, I am not assuming anything.. I am just telling you facts from passangers feedback about how nasty some of the drivers cars. Talking about the Uber model which seems like you go by more than anybody here "make the customer happy". Well, I am not gonna do what is going to inconvenient me and other passangers. I don't like the smoke smell, my passangers don't and gonna save myself the headache on the long run. Sound like you're a chain smoker otherwise you wouldn't get in this debate with me. Most of the drivers here can point out the cons which r too many compared to your only 1 pro which is getting an extra dollar. This is a forum about educating other drivers and obviously you chose to ignore the serious issue this driver had over "being a human being" in your terms and let someone kill other people from second hand smoke so you feel good about yourself


----------



## yeahTHATuberGVL (Mar 18, 2016)

The Mollusk said:


> Why can't you just ask them to roll the window down. The smell leaves in 5-10 mins. Airing out your car is a thing. Like an old thing. That still works.


Why can't they just ask first? Even though it's not really sharing a ride, it's still our personal vehicles. We can make any personal concessions we want. I don't let people eat their drive-thru in my car. Eat, ride's over. I don't offer music choices to short rides; I just play an instrumental playlist. If you're not going to the airport, I don't generally offer to stop and grab snacks. It's my car, my rules.


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

The Mollusk said:


> Yeah it disappears; it's science.
> Ask them to roll the window down and they hold their hand out the window. They're normally courteous and leave good ti......oh wait , not for you guys


Does not work. Once it gets into the roof fabric, its difficult for the smoke smell to disappear. 
TIPS - I don't need handouts or a Tip of $2.00 for a $10.00 mess. Thanks my car my rules otherwise GTFO.

Make a snapshot before ending the Trip. Don't need Uber's assistance.


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

************ said:


> I see a lot of complainers and tight a$$es on here.
> 
> "Whaaaa don't smoke in my car, its.. its..  its my property "
> If you, and along with the other people who had similar cases like this, didn't make a fuss about it, you wouldn't have made this post and wouldn't be in this predicament.
> What's next? Someone brings in a bottle of water and you assume its vodka and they spill it on your seats/floor? Without you knowing, just like the other dude not throwing out the cigarette, right? Looking forward to your next post about it lol.


You said it. Some greedy people/drivers as long as the pax 'TIP' all is cool. No wonder a lot of other drivers get screwed.


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

MR5STAR said:


> Question: Did tou pick guy up from his house or drop him at his house? Brick through his window outta take care of it.


Not to worry. These will be next new headlines on Uber drivers.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

************ said:


> What if you picked up some pax that smelled like complete shit? Some variables are out of your control... so I let the smokers lit up which increases tips which increases "separate people from their money"


I have ended the trip on a pax with outrageous BO and asked him to exit the vehicle. Quite awkward, but damn... this guy smelled like he'd been dead for a month and I would have thrown up if I hadn't ejected him.


----------



## Graham_DC (Apr 17, 2016)

Uber passengers don't care, Uber the company doesn't care, and insurance companies by definition don't give a **** about anyone. Insurance companies are worse than Uber!

Wait.. no one is worse than Uber.

OP, sorry you have to deal with this. All you can do is watch your pax like a hawk and if they do something messed up give them the boot.


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

ItIsMe said:


> Please give me advice, answers, and whatever else possible which will help me.
> P.S. I am a full time college student and I drive uber part time to avoid taking out college loans.


Do understand you wanting to avoid student loans.
Here is a suggestion. Depending on the hours you are available & the amount, working P/T at a store or gas station is much better OR try & look for a job similar to your field of study. Returns in terms of cash maybe small & little. At least you will not have to spend out of pocket money trying to fix a car. 
With Uber we are all disposable commodity & could be deactivated at any time.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

ItIsMe said:


> UPDATE: I told uber that it was logical for me to choose the option of $250 and they got back to me with an answer telling me that the rider denied this took place and thus, they'll be unable to give me the $250..... Now what do I do?
> 
> So I picked up 3 men from LAX and drove them to downtown LA. On our way, they lit cigarettes without asking and I politely asked them to throw it out. Two of them did, and I asked the other one to throw it out once more and so he did - I thought he did. After dropping them off (I have a tendency to look around the inner of my vehicle after each drop off) I noticed the guy whom I had to ask twice hadn't actually threw out the cigarette but pushed his cigarette with the lit tip into my back mid-seat.
> 
> ...


I would insist that any email correspondence is escalated to someone who has more authority. Also, go into a local Uber driver support center in person.

And yes, you can go the small claims court route. Uber likely will ultimately choose to settle the matter and pay you off to reduce bad publicity. You probably need to file a police report because that shows you are serious and it may compel Uber to provide the passenger info.

Question: Did you check the waybill for the passenger info?


----------



## RedoBeach (Feb 27, 2016)

Slim Pete said:


> and how exactly will he win without PROOF?
> you think judges are clowns to believe what he says, without asking for proof?
> or do you think judges are as stoooopid as the average uber driver?!?!?
> 
> ...


There are no legal fees for small claims- attorneys are not allowed. You can also get your filing fee waived by the court and seek reimbursement for expenses (maybe even additional losses). Uber likely would not show up to court for Small Claims and the plaintiff would win by default. Please don't give people advice regarding a system you are not familiar with.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

ItIsMe said:


> I noticed the guy whom I had to ask twice hadn't actually threw out the cigarette but pushed his cigarette with the lit tip into my back mid-seat.
> P.S. I am a full time college student and I drive uber part time to avoid taking out college loans.


Did you drop them off at their home? Find them. And fight them.


----------



## RedoBeach (Feb 27, 2016)

UberPissed said:


> Did you drop them off at their home? Find them. And fight them.


The post says he picked them up at LAX


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Agent99 said:


> I would insist that any email correspondence is escalated to someone who has more authority. Also, go into a local Uber driver support center in person.
> 
> And yes, you can go the small claims court route. Uber likely will ultimately choose to settle the matter and pay you off to reduce bad publicity. You probably need to file a police report because that shows you are serious and it may compel Uber to provide the passenger info.
> 
> Question: Did you check the waybill for the passenger info?


Burden of proof is on you. Even if you find the guy, all he has to do is deny it. He can use the shaggy defense (wasn't me) and you are gonna be SOL. IF you had a dashcam - different story.

Side note - respect the hustle as a college kid trying to stay away from loans. Think uber F-s you? Wait till you meet Sallie.


----------



## Jeff1205 (May 15, 2016)

How about just having a NO SMOKING sign. Then underneath it put I will gladly pull over upon request so you can step out to have a cigarette it will only cost you .15 a minute. At least this wont cause a conflict.


----------



## tohellwithu (Nov 30, 2014)

U been ubured all the way. so...uber on..


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

ItIsMe said:


> UPDATE: I told uber that it was logical for me to choose the option of $250 and they got back to me with an answer telling me that the rider denied this took place and thus, they'll be unable to give me the $250..... Now what do I do?
> 
> So I picked up 3 men from LAX and drove them to downtown LA. On our way, they lit cigarettes without asking and I politely asked them to throw it out. Two of them did, and I asked the other one to throw it out once more and so he did - I thought he did. After dropping them off (I have a tendency to look around the inner of my vehicle after each drop off) I noticed the guy whom I had to ask twice hadn't actually threw out the cigarette but pushed his cigarette with the lit tip into my back mid-seat.
> 
> ...


Sadly the way the Insurance works is this: you have a $1,000 deductible when you have to use the insurance for damage to your car. If you refused the $250, or can't get Uber to pay that then you should file an insurance claim. $1,000 and they will cover the rest. Or you can take the $250, or you can pay 100% out of pocket. This is business, and they rarely make exceptions. You should have $1,000 in a bank account just in case you ever need to use Ubers insurance, or start saving ASAP. I know how hard it can be to save $1000.00 at times but it can be done even with very little it just takes longer.

Uber knew this when they wrote up the contract we signed up to do this. This is how they play ball. It costs you about $1 k to pay your deductible. The other route can cost you $500- 2 k to provide a lawyer with the reason he needs to go take them to court. Even if he doesn't win he will be collecting his salary from you so you better have a good lawyer. I really feel for you, but IDK if you will win this one, because this is why they have a legal department, to stay in business, even if they have a high driver turnover rate. they saw this coming before you ever signed on. I'm praying for you.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

El Janitor said:


> Sadly the way the Insurance works is this: you have a $1,000 deductible when you have to use the insurance for damage to your car. If you refused the $250, or can't get Uber to pay that then you should file an insurance claim. $1,000 and they will cover the rest. Or you can take the $250, or you can pay 100% out of pocket. This is business, and they rarely make exceptions. You should have $1,000 in a bank account just in case you ever need to use Ubers insurance, or start saving ASAP. I know how hard it can be to save $1000.00 at times but it can be done even with very little it just takes longer.
> 
> Uber knew this when they wrote up the contract we signed up to do this. This is how they play ball. It costs you about $1 k to pay your deductible. The other route can cost you $500- 2 k to provide a lawyer with the reason he needs to go take them to court. Even if he doesn't win he will be collecting his salary from you so you better have a good lawyer. I really feel for you, but IDK if you will win this one, because this is why they have a legal department, to stay in business, even if they have a high driver turnover rate. they saw this coming before you ever signed on. I'm praying for you.


I would sue both the passenger *and* Uber in small claims court. There will be no lawyers to pay.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I light up with them.
> Especially if it's a long ride.
> 
> If someone burnt my seat on purpose,it would be tempting to do the same to their Hyde.
> ...


I light up with them - at the 7/11 where they just bought me a pack of menthols

OUTSIDE vehicle


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

PS resubmit request until satisfactory outcome


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

************ said:


> I always shake my head when I see nice luxury cars doing U / L. Like a recent Mercedes, Audi, BMW. Just to " help pay it off" and have the interior ruined with chemicals from febreeze, Ozium, dirty pax and now the occasional cigarette blunt pressed against your seats.
> 
> But since everyone is giving their 2 cents of cleaning advice on a thread where a dude is asking for legal advice, I use lemon-scented Lysol wipes.


Don't assume

My "recent" 2011 BMW 335 is a cheap $11,999 diesel car that feeds me and pays my bills....mymain source of income.
I hate hate HATE paxholes who assume I'm stuck in a car loan at exorbitant rates or trying to pick up chicks


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

OP, first lesson learned here, threads can get way off topic. So summarizing your options you could go the small claims route. But you'll front any costs and your time, and if you prevail gain about what, $800?

I'd say stay on guber for the $250 "Cleaning Fee". Part of your claim is the cleaning required for the smoke stench. You have a professional detail shop providing an estimate. Focus on winning the cleaning fee battle.

As far as the burn mark, you should be able to find an inexpensive patch kit or cover it with a clever, "I'd appreciate it if you didn't smoke or vape in the car. I have sensitive allergies!" Or some such.

It sucks, but everyone earns a few battle scars doing this. No rider expects your car to be pristine. Get what you can with the minimum of hassle and move on. A small % of your riders will be jackholes no matter what you do.


----------



## DCBlackCar (Jul 28, 2015)

ItIsMe said:


> UPDATE: I told uber that it was logical for me to choose the option of $250 and they got back to me with an answer telling me that the rider denied this took place and thus, they'll be unable to give me the $250..... Now what do I do?
> 
> So I picked up 3 men from LAX and drove them to downtown LA. On our way, they lit cigarettes without asking and I politely asked them to throw it out. Two of them did, and I asked the other one to throw it out once more and so he did - I thought he did. After dropping them off (I have a tendency to look around the inner of my vehicle after each drop off) I noticed the guy whom I had to ask twice hadn't actually threw out the cigarette but pushed his cigarette with the lit tip into my back mid-seat.
> 
> ...


File a police report for malicious destruction of property. The local police or sheriff's office will need to subpoena the passenger's information from Uber. Once they get the passenger's information, either you or the police or sheriff's office will need to file criminal and/or civil charges. Request payment for the physical damages (repairs, professional cleaning) and for lost wages while the vehicle is out of service and while you are out of service because you have to participate in the investigation by filing the report, meeting with investigators, and attending court proceedings.

FILE YOUR POLICE REPORT. Uber has a law enforcement support center. They will only release the passenger's information to law enforcement. Seek civil/criminal redress.

I hope you find this responsive to your inquiry. Feel free to inbox me for additional guidance.


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

No smoking on car. Plain and simple. I don't smoke an I don't want smoke in my car. But I would make exception for e-cig those don't bother me but def no smoking. I even have no smoking stickers..


----------



## SurgeMaker (May 9, 2016)

2ch dash cam!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Uber states somewhere that it will charge the customer up to a two-hundred or two hundred fifty dollar cleaning fee. It advertises a one-thousand dollar deductible for "physical damage" to the vehicle if you carry a "collision" policy on your vehicle.
> 
> The best that you could do is sue in Small Claims. You could send some Discovery to Uber which may or may not compel it to disclose the identity of the customer(s). Assuming that you could actually serve these people, you might get something in court, but you would have to spend all sorts of time and effort to do it.


This right here. Pretty much your only recourse is to request the information from Uber which they will most likely ignore. Next you can file a small claims suit vs John Doe (if that is allowed in CA small claims, might have to sue in civil for this relief) and/or Uber, then serve Uber with a discovery request seeking the name and contact info of the passenger (or if you sued John Doe and not Uber, a subpoena demanding that information http://www.courts.ca.gov/documents/sc107.pdf). Did it seem like the guys lived in CA or were they just visiting? If they don't live there you won't be able to do shit to them anyway. In the end, it seems like it is way more time and effort than it is worth.



Uber ATL said:


> If the rider has their own car and insurance their insurance company would be responsible. Even if they are in another vehicle


Ummmmm... where do you get that from?


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

File a police report for intentional criminal damage to property. Tell the police that Uber has the passenger's information. Uber must cooperate with the investigators. Once you have all the info on the customer, file a claim in small claims court against him.


----------



## Macone (Apr 26, 2016)

You should not let anyone smoke, drink or do narcotics, etc. All you are supposed to do is pick up and drop off. If they want more hire a limo. Cheap ****s. They can not force you or do something that you don't want to allow them to do, you are in charge not them. Once again Uber is just transportation point A to point B nothing else. If you let them use your usb cable then they end up taking it with them. **** these pricks. They tried a whole lot of craps with me but i put them straight right away, don't even care about their 5 stars as soon ride is over 1 star and write a super negative comment until they are the ones being kicked out of Uber account, if drivers complaint many times on same client, they already know is trouble.


----------



## Daniel Harbin (Sep 23, 2015)

A camera is your best friend in disputes like this. 70 dollar insurance.


----------



## Daniel Harbin (Sep 23, 2015)

To non smokers the smoke smell is still there. It permeates the upholstery and crooks and crannies not to mention your clothes. Smokers lose thier fine sense of smell. Smokers get in my car and I have to air it out for 6 mon


----------



## bingybingyfoo (May 5, 2016)

Adieu said:


> I light up with them - at the 7/11 where they just bought me a pack of menthols
> 
> OUTSIDE vehicle


That's what I was thinking. No smoking in the car. If it's a week I've been smoking and i like the pax, I have stepped out and smoked with, while the clock runs. Unless we have someplace to be. It works. 
To OP- sorry that sucks. Agree buy the whole replacement seat and put it in post Uber. Small claims could work out for you though. Good luck


----------



## Ray H (Aug 14, 2015)

The last thing you want is to have a PAX damage your car. Luckily I had only couple of times having had drunks and college brats slamming my car door


----------



## HoldenDriver (Jan 18, 2016)

MrsUberJax said:


> File a police report for intentional criminal damage to property. Tell the police that Uber has the passenger's information. Uber must cooperate with the investigators. Once you have all the info on the customer, file a claim in small claims court against him.


Also document this experience. If Uber deactivates you for cooperating with police, you could then sue Uber for civil obstruction of justice (in most states, IANAL).


----------



## Hossain (Mar 15, 2016)

Hi, 
The first you say to someone who has a smoke in his hand, please do not bring the cigarette in my car and please don't smoke in my car. Don't let them in until they put it out. You don't have to take the pax if they smoke.


----------



## roma1358 (Jun 7, 2016)

Bad uber pro said:


> Th
> 
> This guyyyy lol, I don't even think you live in our world... First, you disregarded what's this thread is all about which is "THIS IS ONE OF THE MANY PROBLEMS YOU FACE WHEN YOU LET PEOPLE SMOKE IN YOUR CAR"' not to mention the clean up that must be done after every trip and the smoke that goies into your vent system and sticks to your seats and carpet "MR. FEBREEZE". I am your driver and not your bartender, and Tipping should be related to the service you provided and not what people can make u do for couple of dollars. U can make more standing in the street corner letting people run over you like that. Non smoker can always tell that someone is smoking in your car. It's 2016, if u wanna kill yourself more power to you but don't kill me in the process. People now days will get away with whatever you let them get away with and avoid the consequences blaming you in the process since you allowed it to start with.
> Last but not least, I know I make lot more tips than you because I keep my car clean and remain professional and funny at all times. Even smokers don't ask cause they look at how clean and good smelling my car is and they know there is noway I will allow smoking. For the very very few that ask and offer tips in return, they can save their tips for drivers that don't value their office space and probably smell worse than smoke. That's the only way they get tipped anyway


I have another reason for not allowing them to smoke in my car. I am highly allergic to tobacco smoke. I get near it and my lungs slam shut leaving me to cough and choke as I try to get air into my lungs. If I am a pax in your vehicle and you have had a smoker in there, I will know when I start coughing. The only thing to do is let me out then and there, and be prepared for a 1 star rating and possibly an issue reported. I know I'm not the only person out there with this kind of reaction, and I wouldn't want any of my pax to go through this.


----------



## terrifiedanimal (Jun 22, 2016)

The Mollusk said:


> Yeah it disappears; it's science.
> 
> Ask them to roll the window down and they hold their hand out the window. They're normally courteous and leave good ti......oh wait , not for you guys


When I was a college student, I was looking for a cheap apartment near my university in San Francisco. I found an ideal place after a personal recommendation to an alumna/landlord from one of my professors. After talking at length with the landlord over the phone, she took a liking to me and promised me the place and asked that I drop by to finalize the deal. I did just that, but the offer was suddenly withdrawn without explanation. Later that week, I asked the professor if he had any idea why the deal fell through and he explained that I shouldn't have lied about being a non-smoker.

It had been a misunderstanding. I'd gotten a ride to the train station from my father some 6 hours before meeting with the landlord and my dad had smoked a cigarette in the car on the way to the station. That odor had clung to my clothing the entire day and the landlord smelled it on me and then assumed that I was a smoker and that I had lied to her about being a non-smoker.

You are noseblind! Trust me! Every non smoker can smell the stale smoke on you the minute you enter the room. Your car smells bad, too. Maybe folks smoke a lot more where you are, in Orlando, than they do here in California. In that case, the locals are used to the bad smell and so it's not really a problem, but a smoke-fouled car would earn 1 star ratings all day long here in the San Francisco Bay Area.

Only a current smoker would believe that by simply opening a window, they can remove the stench. I think most smokers have no idea how they smell or for how long the smell of cigarette smoke can linger. I can easily smell smoke in a vehicle for days and even weeks after a smoker has trashed the interior with rancid odors.

Light up in my car and I pull up to the nearest safe ejection point and it's out you go.


----------



## Cocobird (Dec 9, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Uber states somewhere that it will charge the customer up to a two-hundred or two hundred fifty dollar cleaning fee. It advertises a one-thousand dollar deductible for "physical damage" to the vehicle if you carry a "collision" policy on your vehicle.
> 
> The best that you could do is sue in Small Claims. You could send some Discovery to Uber which may or may not compel it to disclose the identity of the customer(s). Assuming that you could actually serve these people, you might get something in court, but you would have to spend all sorts of time and effort to do it.
> 
> ...


Amen.

I'm so sick of the self righteous anti smoking movement and I could care less if somebody chooses to smoke. It's their body, it's their choice. If I don't want to be around them, I don't go around them. However, I do not allow smoking in my car because my next rider will smell it and in a smokers car, the smell is overwhelming.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

ItIsMe said:


> UPDATE: I told uber that it was logical for me to choose the option of $250 and they got back to me with an answer telling me that the rider denied this took place and thus, they'll be unable to give me the $250..... Now what do I do?
> 
> So I picked up 3 men from LAX and drove them to downtown LA. On our way, they lit cigarettes without asking and I politely asked them to throw it out. Two of them did, and I asked the other one to throw it out once more and so he did - I thought he did. After dropping them off (I have a tendency to look around the inner of my vehicle after each drop off) I noticed the guy whom I had to ask twice hadn't actually threw out the cigarette but pushed his cigarette with the lit tip into my back mid-seat.
> 
> ...


First, find the registered agent for Uber in your state. Send a registered letter, return receipt, stating "As per our contract, I agreed to use you as first recourse to seek compensation for the damages this passenger cause. Either pay the damages in full, or give me the contact information for the passenger involved for trip ID. XXXXXX within 10 days. If you do not submit payment or give the rider's contact info whithin the stated time period, I will obtain a lawful supeona demanding same and will add the cost of obtaining the supeona to the damages in a suit against the rider." You should get a phone call from Uber within a couple days to offer payment. Worked for me, anyway.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

m1a1mg said:


> Cigarette smoke does not just disappear by rolling the windows down. Nobody smokes in my car and if I'm a pax and you pull up in a stank ass smoker's car, I cancel.


So I get a cancellation fee instead of a minimum fare? OK by me.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

JimS said:


> He can't. Rider refused.
> 
> Someone at one point or another in here posted an excellent letter that can be used to compel Uber to provide you with the name and address of a rider in order to pursue legal action. At this point, you're entitled to take this to small claims. If you know where he lives, that would help.
> 
> For sure, file a police report.


I used that letter and it worked for me. I posted a paraphrased version a moment ago.


----------



## SMOTY (Oct 6, 2015)

if you see them smoking going towards your car say they can't smoke inside. Wait till their done or have them dispose of it. That's all. Cuz shyt like this will happen!


----------



## m1a1mg (Oct 22, 2015)

Rat said:


> So I get a cancellation fee instead of a minimum fare? OK by me.


Actually you don't. I message Uber and they don't charge me.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

m1a1mg said:


> Actually you don't. I message Uber and they don't charge me.


I still get the fee when I tell them you came out naked, I wouldn't let you in the car and you threw a burrito at me.


----------



## m1a1mg (Oct 22, 2015)

Rat said:


> I still get the fee when I tell them you came out naked, I wouldn't let you in the car and you threw a burrito at me.


But I'll be the rider, so Uber will take my side. At least you'll be able to enjoy the burrito.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ItIsMe said:


> UPDATE: I told uber that it was logical for me to choose the option of $250 and they got back to me with an answer telling me that the rider denied this took place and thus, they'll be unable to give me the $250..... Now what do I do?


Oh,so now we have a LYING SOCIOPATH !

IMAGINE THAT !
Destroy your property out of spite & impunity ,then deny it with Ubers protection.
Of course Uber sides with the LYING Sociopath.

They PROBABLY ADMIRE HIM
LOOK AT UBER TREATMENT OF DRIVERS.

( the prisons are filled with his type.sneaky,behind your back destruction,because he was told not to do something.everyone in prison did nothing also.be glad Uber wasn't the JUDGE !)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

canyon said:


> Tell them there is no smoking. What part of this do you people not get?


Then Wonder Boy the SOCIOPATH slits his seat with a box cutter because like a 2 year old ,NO upsets him !

WHAT DO YOU DO IF THIS HAPPENS ON POOL ?

3 different riders.

3 different accounts ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Slavic Riga said:


> Do understand you wanting to avoid student loans.
> Here is a suggestion. Depending on the hours you are available & the amount, working P/T at a store or gas station is much better OR try & look for a job similar to your field of study. Returns in terms of cash maybe small & little. At least you will not have to spend out of pocket money trying to fix a car.
> With Uber we are all disposable commodity & could be deactivated at any time.


Where else could he see the true nature of humanity as one can see as an Uber Driver ?

Uber sets the tone ,with utter disrespect for us.

So it is only natural some passengers would do the same.

Follow Ubers lead.


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

Hossain said:


> Hi,
> The first you say to someone who has a smoke in his hand, please do not bring the cigarette in my car and please don't smoke in my car. Don't let them in until they put it out. You don't have to take the pax if they smoke.


Hence, I mention to riders, now I'm not available as you will be mentioning to Uber that I had an altercation with you.
I will also make a screen copy of the trip request sent to me by Uber before ending the Trip.

You get a report of* ATTITUDE* under your Professional Folder. 
I don't care & if the fare is reversed I give them a chance to revert it. If not, it will be presented to City Council, John Tory & Tracey Cook during theUber review. As, a tax payer I will demand for answers in Council.


----------



## thelittleguyhelper (Aug 6, 2016)

MaximusMurkimus said:


> I'm surprised how many Uber drivers don't put any seat covers in their cars.


I'm always surprised how unprepared people are, period.  Like...you're driving lives around (and people's lives, and people tend to suck) so...preparations.


----------

